# need mechanical help



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

I have access to a 50 acer field that has been neglected for several years, and has grown up considerably with small trees and bushes. my main concern are the thorn trees that have developed, i want to pull them out by the roots with my front end loader, but i dont have a grapple, but do have hoses going to the front. does anyone have any ideas of what i could use or build to attach to my bucket, or haysphere to do this job without getting off and on the tractor? I could bushhog them, but dont want to spread the thornes around, some are 4 to 5'' long, and want to keep them out of the cattles feet.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

You probably want something like this : http://www.brushbrute.com/product.php
Looks like it works pretty good.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

How about burning it?


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive got to remove the thornes so the tractor wont run over them. Some are 3 to 5 '' long


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

D.S. Farms said:


> Ive got to remove the thornes so the tractor wont run over them. Some are 3 to 5 '' long


WOW.We don't have any thing like that HERE.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

We also have these trees in the Louisville area, they are Honey Locust pretty nasty on tires. Also, we have Hedge apple trees, called Osage Orange trees these also have nasty thorns. The best way to rid is to cut and burn, because if you use a brush killer you still have the thorns. The true key is to use a strong herbicide when in the sampling stage then pull sampling. Good Luck Mark


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually pulling them out by the roots is more trouble then its' worth. Just pop them out at the base with the front end loader. You get the bucket underneath the base, push, cuts the roots just below ground level and push the shrub on out. I do this hundreds of times on bushes and small tress.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chances are you can go out and find you some illegal mexicans to go dig them out cheap?


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

If they are Honey Locust you better get most of the roots or they will come back. It's best to apply an herbicide that kills them (I can't remember what we use other than we mix it with Diesel and spray it on the trunk) and then cut them after they are dead.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Greyhorse said:


> If they are Honey Locust you better get most of the roots or they will come back. It's best to apply an herbicide that kills them (I can't remember what we use other than we mix it with Diesel and spray it on the trunk) and then cut them after they are dead.


Probably it's Remedy......That's what I use.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

A dozer and a good operator that can skim just above the ground. Steel tracks dont get flats. Greyhorse is right, you gotta kill the roots or they keep coming back. Find a herbicide made for trees and spray the area once the sprouts reappear.


----------



## RPW (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got Mesquite trees, Junipers and pear catcus. My plan is to use a stump bucket on a SS to dig them up. As far as using the front loader it does work but is slow. This depends on the tractor. I've got a 45HP JD and after using this method with my FEL I now have lift cylinders that are leaking. With a stump bucket it's more like using a regular garden shovel verse a snow shovel. Much faster and less disturbance to the soil. The attachment described earlier looks interesting but you have to have the lifing ability on the FEL. Again mine will lift 2000# all day long but won't do anything with the Junipers.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

ya'll might be surprised but i have killed a lot of thorny locust with 24d


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

A guy from Alabama told me that Spike 80 will kill them trees for good!!!!! LMAO


----------

